# 1947 lionel 2025 train set



## jmcmanus (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 1947 lionel 2025 train set that is missing the tender that i am trying to sell. I have no idea what the value is of this. I have attached pics of what i do have. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, if you are interested in completing the set, the tender would be either 2466wx or6466wx for 1947. They switched in the middle of the year, the only dirrerence is the style of coupler. One uses a coil coupler and the other doesn't. As of rthe value, I can't help you there, I'd look it up on ebay to see what it's selling for.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

This looks like it started life as a 1435ws set. The milk and log dump cars are add-ons. The condition appears to be fair to good although some better pics wouldn't hurt. If you have any original boxes that would add value.

Here is an off the top of my head quick evaluation based on the limited examination I could get off the photos. 
The main items of any significant value are:


2025 locomotive (no tender) $50-100
Milk Car $25-50
Log Dump Car $15-35
Baby Ruth car $15-25
Transformer (if working) $25-$75
Everything else $50-75
The best way to get a realistic appraisal is to do a 'sold listings' search on eBay for similar items. If you are thinking of selling them yourself the fall is a good time to list them. Before you do invest a little time to clean them up and make light repairs. You may also want to use a better camera with flash against a soft background. The more detailed photos you take the more accurate your appraisal will be and the more bids you will garner.

Good luck.


----------



## jmcmanus (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank -You! I will take some better pics and try to clean up as best as possible. Unfortunately there are no boxes and I don't have a clue about wiring to check if it works.

I assume without the tender it will not run, is that correct? I have tried to find a wiring diagram but haven't found anything yet.

I will be trying to sell this set as I really don't have space to set it up.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Postwar Lionel engines do not need their tenders to run. However, they do need the tender to pull cars. In the case of this 2025 I noticed the front boiler end was damaged. Lack of a tender knocks about $50 off the book value.

You may wish to consider breaking this up into individual pieces for sale rather than trying to sell as a single lot.


----------



## jmcmanus (Aug 12, 2013)

I noticed the lights on the engine where not the same configuration so I am guessing that's the damage. I do appreciate any input you may have once the new pics are posted. This set has been boxed in storage for at least 10 years that I know of. The last time I remember it being set up and working was the early 70's at my grandmothers house.

Thanks again!


----------

